# Hurricane T 80 R?



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I have acquired a vintage looking Hurricane rod marked T 80 R, Miami Fla. on the blank. It looks to be a fairly stout 8ft rod that has a good feel to it. It also appears to be in pretty damn good condition. It could be fished as is but I'm thinking about having it re-wrapped as a ling rod or maybe trading it for some other gear.

Can anybody tell me anything about its quality/age/value?

Thanks.


----------



## mc248 (Mar 31, 2014)

Text me at 8504280466 I may be interested in doing some trading.


----------

